# Undisputed champ?



## GouRonin (Mar 16, 2003)

Who do you believe is the undisputed champ of heavyweight boxing today? Each of these guys holds a heavyweight title belt of some sort but who do you think is the real champ of the bunch?

Lennox Lewis
Corrie Sanders
Chris Byrd
Roy Jones Jr.
Kirk Johnson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Who do you believe is the undisputed champ of heavyweight boxing today? Each of these guys holds a heavyweight title belt of some sort but who do you think is the real champ of the bunch?
> 
> Lennox Lewis
> ...



Chris Byrd,
More people are trying to jocky around (* avoid *) fighting him then others, In my limited opinion.

Besides he is a HOME Town Boy for me 
SO my Vote does not count!


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 16, 2003)

I think he RJJ should fight it out! That would be good!


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 16, 2003)

I also love to watch Lewis when he's fighting well (which is most of the time) he moves beautifully in the ring.

Of course he's pretty much an @ss outside the ring. 

Overall I'm picking Bird.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 16, 2003)

IMO of all the fighters in this weight class, at the top would have to be Lennox Lewis. He's currently the best heavyweight. Roy Jones Jr. is good, probably the best pound for pound, but if he were to climb into the ring with Lewis an *** whipping would occur. It wouldn't be Lennox getting his *** kicked. IMHO Lewis is too big, and packs too much of a wallop for Roy Jones... :boxing:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey, what about crazy man *Iron Mike Tyson*?  Why wasn't he  included in the poll?  

He may not rank up there anymore, but he always brings a sideshow to his bouts. Sort of like a train wreck or a car crash on the freeway. You don't want to look, but you just have to...


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

Well if guys like Ruiz and Johnson can pick up title belts somewhere you can't rule out Tyson but in reality he'll never be champ again.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I also love to watch Lewis when he's fighting well (which is most of the time) he moves beautifully in the ring.
> 
> Of course he's pretty much an @ss outside the ring.
> ...



Here's my little claim to fame!!!  (by association)

I went the the same high school as Lennox Lewis, at the time he was called Junior Lewis.  He of course was in a higher grade then I but I remember him walking the hallways with it Olympic Uniform on.  (This would be somewhere around 1984 or so).  Kitchener, Ontario Canada.  Little bit o trivia for you.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 17, 2003)

Was he large then? That man has a seriously big frame now. Curious...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Was he large then? That man has a seriously big frame now. Curious... *



He was a good 6 - 8 inches taller than most of the students I'd say, but not as developed at he is now.  Not as much muscles, he didn't fight heavy weight at the olympic anywise.   As to any other size atributes I couldn't tell you myself, but there were rumours.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *... As to any other size atributes I couldn't tell you myself, but there were rumours.     *




 What the *F...*


----------



## Infight (Mar 18, 2003)

Of Course Acelino "POPO" Freitas, undefeated till today! Almost 40 fights, almost all for Knockouts, feather or light weight champion of all organizations. The best Boxer.


----------

